# Doberhuahua Has Arrived!



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Doberhuahua!


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

No link!?

I hope the actual commercial for the SB isn't terrible like the crap they've put up recently... (saving yourself, the .. dog ..thing)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The “teaser" they reference is the Sarah McLachlan bit we saw a couple days ago.

I'll put the link to the commercial in the first post as soon as they publish it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

This ad campaign better be hilarious…..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Commercial posted in first post.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Well, that's better than what we've seen. Sort of coming together and makes a bit of sense.

A little more of the car would be nice, but that's about what MB did with the CLA last year.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Given what we thought we were looking at about six weeks ago, I think this is much, much better. While I'd prefer something like what they use in Europe, I think this thing will probably do very well in the court of public opinion re: Super Bowl ads.

I just wonder if that's honestly how the A3 2.0 TFSI will sound. I suspect there's some tomfoolery going on there. :bs:


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Ok, that was a step int he right direction. Much better than the last few I've seen... I feel the CGI looks a bit low rate.

Yeah.. that does not really sound like a 4 cyc motor as it zooms by..


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Audi REALLY needs to stop trying to be funny.

"Clever" worked for them in the past. It pretty clear their current ad agency is determined to come across as humorous....and is failing miserably.


This commercial doesnt even make *sense*. The couple wants a dog, but doesnt want to compromise between breeds, so they envision a terror dog. But they end up getting a mutt. And then the commercial is suggesting that the A3 is "uncompromised".

How the hell does that dog parallel the car? They "moral" of the story _was_ to compromise and get a normal dog!


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> Audi REALLY needs to stop trying to be funny.
> 
> "Clever" worked for them in the past. It pretty clear their current ad agency is determined to come across as humorous....and is failing miserably.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought that was weird too. Maybe they should have just left the dog out of the last scene.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Everyone knows the best dogs for the average person is a mixed breed.

Ergo, the A3 is the best car for someone that wants the best dog.

Maybe I'm reaching in an effort to feel better about the ad.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Hopefully the 0:30 doesn't sum up the A3 / S3's handling characteristics


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> Hopefully the 0:30 doesn't sum up the A3 / S3's handling characteristics



Lol, good point.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I LOL'd when that poor mutant went ass-up at 0:25.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Audi REALLY needs to stop trying to be funny.
> 
> "Clever" worked for them in the past. It pretty clear their current ad agency is determined to come across as humorous....and is failing miserably.
> 
> ...


Yeah, uncompromised car, compromised dog pick. They don't expect beer-swilling football junkies to think that much into it, I guess. 

Of course, to all of us here, there's some "compromise" in this car, anyway. For most of you, it's transmission. For others, it's the way they have the options bundled. I've got to pay Prestige money to get access to S-line? Yadda yadda...


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I LOL'd when that poor mutant went ass-up at 0:25.



Me too. After getting over the RS hype I put in my own head, and sitting in a A3 on Sunday. I am looking forward to test driving a S3.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

man i'll take the regular A3 at this rate lol. It look really good in red in that last shot


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> This commercial doesnt even make *sense*.


:what:


----------



## cwyattrun (Jan 26, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> man i'll take the regular A3 at this rate lol. It look really good in red in that last shot


It does look really good. Since brilliant red is the only real red option for the A3 - should we assume that's what we saw? Or do you think it was a special Misano/Volcano red? 

I definitely did notice the *19" wheels shown - delayed availability* fine-print in the ad - which is kind of hilarious, since those are basically the same wheels that the concept debuted with in 2011 at Geneva.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

cwyattrun said:


> It does look really good. Since brilliant red is the only real red option for the A3 - should we assume that's what we saw? Or do you think it was a special Misano/Volcano red?
> 
> I definitely did notice the *19" wheels shown - delayed availability* fine-print in the ad - which is kind of hilarious, since those are basically the same wheels that the concept debuted with in 2011 at Geneva.


lol i didnt see that fine print, i was too mesmerized by the car. I doubt thats some special red; its probably the video editing at work.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... and for contrast, VW's Super Bowl commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-p0BdUB5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and for contrast, VW's Super Bowl commercial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-p0BdUB5o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Way better!


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

The concept sucks, the spot sucks, the ad agency sucks. I really feel like they continuously miss the Audi plot in the US. The european spots really capture the essence of the brand and generate excitement while the US spots are weak attempts at comedy and completely disregard the heritage and performance. LAME.:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

crazy arse commerical if you ask me. Didn't find it humerous what so ever, they should have just thrown some Daft Punk music and just featured the car and call it a day like the European commericals here show on t.v.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

I liked it. Superbowl ads are all about selling a meme. Maybe some intrepid forum dwellers will help it go viral.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

So any Audi content this Sunday has already been exposed here, correct? What we're really looking for at this point is potential additional availability info and _maybe_ configurator updates the following Monday? I gotta say I don't really see the average person being interested even if they go so far as to spec one out in the configurator. The commercials don't really highlight the good looks of the car and the configurator sure doesn't (and may be a turn off/boring with the lack off options and a high price tag if you want what's offered). Without going deeper, the average buyer is going to be like "oh, a smaller car that looks just like the A_. What, they want $40k and there's not even a choice of wheels?" But, in a few months when they start getting spotted on the road, folks will appreciate.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with chimera, theres nothing reveled in this ad to anyone to whom the A3 is unknown that gives them an impetus to get their ass off the couch and look into it.


----------



## cwyattrun (Jan 26, 2014)

ChrisFu said:


> I agree with chimera, theres nothing reveled in this ad to anyone to whom the A3 is unknown that gives them an impetus to get their ass off the couch and look into it.


I dunno, maybe I'm still not tired of looking after two years - but I thought the car in red, and in motion looked pretty great. 

Part of me hopes you're right though, about how the general public will see it, I'd hate to wait in line...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Forbes interview with the head of Audi marketing: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jennife...story-behind-our-doberhuahua-super-bowl-spot/

In short, they wanted to develop something that would appeal to “American tastes." I still suspect this will come away being one of the best commercials of the night, whether we like it or not. It's hard to argue that the European Daft Punk commercial would work better here in the US, sadly.

So how are initial reactions on YouTube? Other than the stick-up-the-ass-end conservative types (you know- the ones who have no clue that life routinely makes a mockery of them), the reaction is fairly positive. The biggest bitchers are those who think Audi is being a) racist or b) derogatory toward the Doberman breed. Some people...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I always thought that the commercials played in the Superbowl were generally "new" as in the public at large haven't seen them... I'm disappointed if this is the commercial we're going to get. (better than the other one tho)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It seems to be somewhat commonplace now for companies to debut on YouTube during the week leading up to the game.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Jeebus, I didn't realize so many other brands had bought airtime (Toyota, Maserati, Smart, Chevy, Ford, Volkswagen, Kia, Jaguar, Hyundai, Audi). 10 makes, may have missed one 

I'm excited to see the car in person this week.

Is that a new landing page for Audi USA? I don't recall seeing the A3 profile shot with the 19" wheels, but I often bypass the home page.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

so they spent what? over a cool million dollars on a slick ad (I thought it was clever) to promote a car on the biggest advertizing night of the year and the stupid AoA website is still full of glitches. :facepalm:

I'm really starting to believe more and more that Audi just no longer has any semblance of an idea about what they are doing.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They wouldn't be stringing together so many record months if they had even an acute case of rectal-cranial inversion. I could campaign for the title of “most frustrated" very easily, but let's keep it in perspective.

A friend was so confused by the end of the commercial that she was looking away from the screen asking me WTF it was about while they briefly had the A3 on screen. :banghead:

Overall, the ad was well received by the dozen or so where I'm watching. I do think some of it was lost due to the general tune-out at our party due to Denver's inability to play football.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwyattrun (Jan 26, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Overall, the ad was well received by the dozen or so where I'm watching.


That's the thing. When the ad was first posted here, I wasn't that into it - but maybe it was just 2 years of anticipation for the car and hoping that the campaign would be epic. 

Every single person I've shown the commercial to has really liked it, as did the group I was watching the game with. The consensus was that it was one of the best ads, in an admittedly crappy Superbowl ad year.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Is that a new landing page for Audi USA? I don't recall seeing the A3 profile shot with the 19" wheels, but I often bypass the home page.


That's new. I don't find that image to be at all complimentary of the car. It makes the front end look like a torpedo or something. It's odd, because of the hundreds of photos I've seen, I haven't quite seen that in any of them.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i wonder how much the upcharge will be for the 19" rims on the regular model.


----------

